
Chinese Quantum Computer is 24,000 times faster than international counterparts - mherrmann
http://m.economictimes.com/news/science/worlds-first-quantum-computing-machine-made-in-china/articleshow/58492628.cms
======
sharemywin
that sounds like a US national security issue.

